# Marbella, playground of the rich and famous



## saggi (May 5, 2010)

Located in Southern Spain's Andalusian Coast, the Costa del Sol is a favorite holiday destination, drawing travelers from all over with its rich culture, delicious gastronomy, and friendly people. In the province of Malaga, lies its famous town,* Marbella*, one of the most livable places with the touch of style and class that Spain is known of. A secret haven for super-rich Saudi princes, Hollywood stars, European royalty and billionaire tycoons.﻿﻿﻿

﻿﻿This "playground of the rich and famous" has been the preferred summer destination of nobility like the Marquises of Ivanrei, and of Salamanca; and Prince Alfonso von Hohenlohe (of Germany). And while its reputation as the city of wealth sets it apart from the other coastal towns, Marbella has proven itself a reasonable, hospitable, and ideal home to people of different economic backgrounds and lifestyles.

more of Marbella at World's Luxurious


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ah my Marbella, I stay in my apartment there for a few weeks during summer to escape the hustle and bustle of being fabulously rich


----------

